
iPhoneX facial unlock can be bypassed by twin siblings - DanBlake
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8-yupM-6Oc
======
zimpenfish
[https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT208108](https://support.apple.com/en-
gb/HT208108)

> The statistical probability is different for twins and siblings that look
> like you [...] If you're concerned about this, we recommend using a passcode
> to authenticate.

They know, they mention it, they suggest a passcode.

------
mkempe
Note that identical twins do _not_ have matching fingerprints.

